# pto bearing



## hldurham (Jul 17, 2012)

Ii have a 1970-1 IH Farmall 140. the pto bearing broke. i removed the bolts from the housing thinking it would come off, but am having a hard time pulling it away from the frame. i tryed prying it after losing all the gear oil, but can only move it about a 1/2" . Anyone familiar with this? I found a used pto assembly on ebay for $99.00. Is it best to repalce the bearing or would it be cheaper to go the used route?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Try looking here for a parts breakdown of the PTO assembly: http://www.messicks.com/CaseParts.aspx

That might give you a better idea of what might be holding it in. Also look into an I&T manual for the tractor as it will help show you how to take things apart on it. If the bearing is all that broke, then I'd just replace that instead of the entire assembly. You have no idea on the condition of a used one and it may end up being worse than yours. If there were multiple problems with the one you have, then I'd look into the replacement assembly route.


----------

